# What home organization projects are you working on today?



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

Today I am finishing all of the laundry so I can sort through all of our clothes and figure out which go in the rag box, which go to goodwill, and which ones we keep. I am also _trying_ to do a deep clean of the kitchen. Husband is supposed to take care of the floors and the outside windows if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I didn't do much housekeeping for the past few weeks. I had a hernia, had to be careful until surgery two weeks later, then after surgery can't lift anything for three weeks. The three weeks was up yesterday. DH's 60th b'day party is Sunday, so I've been cleaning house bit by bit for the past week. Regular cleaning and deep cleaning. I do it for awhile, then stop and either knit or do computer work. Also been baking cakes. I make a small bundt cake and some cupcakes then put them in the freezer. I've got four done so far. Been making and freezing hamburgers (DD will bring pulled pork). I think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Rearranging my sewing room still. Boxing up old magizines and books for the symphone book sale. Very slow going hopefully I'm getting somewhere.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

1. Washing all linens and blankets I had in storage.
Donating what I will not use, folding and sorting the rest into the closet.

2. Moving things around in my basement to make my pantry room 'function'.

3. Taking the items I have on a table, and listing them for sale on Craigs List / Ebay


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Pantry...now if everyone would quit "helping" me... I might get it done this week


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For twenty years DH has refused to get rid of any of his books. From college, from here, from there. He complains that there are too many books in the house, and too much stuff, then buys more books. I wish he'd discover Kindle.

Anyway, while cleaning the house for this b'day party, I took out all of the books in one bookcase, moved the bookcase to a new location, and washed it. Then I tossed a few books into a box (mine) while putting the books back on the shelves. I asked DH to put the bottom shelf books on the bookcase as it was too hard for me. Lo and behold, he actually put some of his books into the box. Then he went through the other shelves, and another bookcase and put more of his books into the box. I am stunned, but pleased.

At his party today we asked people to look through our give away books and take what they wanted. Some books went to new homes. The rest I'll have to find away to get rid of. I am so happy he is finally ready to purge these old books!


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

Today I am detailing the bathrooms and all of the floors on the house.


----------

